# First litter out of Agouti Merle



## aussiljd (Jul 14, 2010)

Crossing my agouti merle buck and chocolate tan doe of unknown heritage resulted in a litter of five colors- black, chocolate, agouti, and two I'm not so sure about. Obviously the variety gives me a good look at the recessives each carries. I tried to get a full litter picture but my camera battery died... so while it charges, here are two bucks and a doe. The chocolate buck was added for color comparison. Any ideas on the other two? 










My favorite little buck


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

i want to steal your favourite little buck!


----------



## aussiljd (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the markings on his face! I wish I could decide what color he is...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the one on the left in the first pic is cinnamon; not sure about the other one. The one in the second pic looks blue to me.


----------



## aussiljd (Jul 14, 2010)

moustress said:


> I think the one on the left in the first pic is cinnamon; not sure about the other one. The one in the second pic looks blue to me.


The one in the second pic is the bottom right pup in the first. I just love him  He looks ticked in person, so I was thinking he looked silver agouti or chinchilla, but then wouldn't both parents have to be carry ch or something like that?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, colors in the brown and gray shades can be very hard to judge in photos. Silvering may be a possibility. Give us another pic when the little cutie gets bigger.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are cute!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

:O I love the color of the little grey guy...so cute ^.^


----------

